
How I Beat Procrastination to Launch a Side Project - marktangotango
https://medium.com/@m.taylor/zero-to-mvp-thirty-minutes-at-a-time-d4661446e081#.uv623mmb8
======
GoToRO
I feel the same way, it's very hard to do anything important if you only have
one hour. There might be a positive aspect in that it will force you to slice
things up into smaller pieces that will be more easily updated, replaced.

